
Ponoko: personal manufacturing. This makes more sense in the near term than fab@home - ivankirigin
http://www.ponoko.com/
======
prakash
in the same vein, buglabs is doing something cool.

<http://www.buglabs.net/>

------
ivankirigin
It looks like a better designed site than <http://www.emachineshop.com/>

~~~
joshwa
Except emachineshop can do 3 dimensions... Full CNC mill (or 3d printer),
rather than just a 2-d laser cutter.

OTOH, this site has a built-in etsy-like marketplace.

------
Readmore
This is really cool, I hope it takes off.

~~~
ivankirigin
Start using it :)

~~~
Readmore
Haha if only I had the money. I quit my job 4 months ago to do my startup.
Someday ;)

